# Craftsman 2 stage Tecumseh LH318SA-156554H rough running



## fespo (Jul 9, 2017)

Ok 2 post tonight
Craftsman 2 stage Tecumseh LH318SA-156554H would only run then die in a few seconds. I removed the carb, it was kinda dirty, I sprayed it down with carb cleaner and then soaked in carb dip for a hour or so. Sprayed it down again, re assembled, it would run now only run on half choke. I also removed the gas cap and no difference. What do you think I should do next, try resoaking it over night or just buy a new aftermarket carb? Fespo:surprise:


----------

